# How much Tommy Fleming charges for a 500 seater concert with his band not Orchestra?



## Claragh (28 Jan 2011)

I'm in contact with a few artists about doing a charity concert. Anyone know how much Tommy Fleming charges for a 500 seater concert with his band not Orchestra?


----------



## Ann1 (28 Jan 2011)

Contact him and ask him.....http://tommyfleming.net/index.php?option=com_contact&Itemid=4.


----------

